# 420 Rancher Primary GR



## stilltippin863 (Jun 15, 2010)

Hi, I am planning on installing a 35% Primary GR withn the next few weeks ....Can someone please chime and help me out here....

Do i have to unbolt anything at the rear of the motor?

unbolt Front diff slide it foward to take shaft out of engine? 

Pop cover off and Primary Gear and Clutch basket is right there??

please help me i will be trying to do this alone and i really dont wanna get it tore apart and not be able to get it back together without having to pay someone to come out and install it for me...

Any advice and knowledge will help...

I have already ordered Hondabond and the 2 seals i need to replace installing this GR


----------

